# Garmin Edge & BT Earphones FAIL?



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

I have a Garmin Edge 1000 and the Apple BT Wireless Powerbeats2
I also had the Jaybird X2 before the Beats - but due to this issue sent them backing thinking it was the headphones?

My issue: When I have my headphones on and my iPhone in my jersey pocket I can ride anywhere all day without any interference issues - the music is crystal clear, etc.

As soon as I turn on my Edge - I loose the headphones unless I hold my iPhone no further than 6 in from my headphones?

Very frustrating!

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

Yup, follow me on Google+
https://plus.google.com/+ChrisSgaraglino


----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm looking for some headphones and I use the edge 1000. Did you find a resolution?


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Not exactly. I have resorted to an arm band for road riding and a small padded case (http://amzn.to/1Q0GgJO) on my camelbak strap for mountain biking. It's not the optimum solution, but it does work. Also, I tried several different BT headphones - all experienced the same issues. The G1000 just kills the BT connection. Without it, I can put my phone in my back pocket no issues. I should note, that I have only tried this setup with the G1000 and an iPhone 6s and no other phone. So if you use something different, I would like to know your results.

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

Yup, follow me on Google+
https://plus.google.com/+ChrisSgaraglino


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Is there a problem with wired headphones? 

The more wireless devices you add, the more opportunity for interference. Some LED headlights interfere with cyclocomputers, too.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

I switched to wireless - because I don't like everything "dangling" and then on the last ride I had wired, they got caught on a branch and ripped out of my ears. Been wireless ever since.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

csgaraglino said:


> I switched to wireless - because I don't like everything "dangling" and then on the last ride I had wired, they got caught on a branch and ripped out of my ears. Been wireless ever since.


it appears to me that you have only a few choices.

1. deal with interference
2. switch to wired headphones
3. get rid of the Garmin or the music or both


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Or, like I mentioned above - just relocate your phone. Been working great for me so far.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

csgaraglino said:


> Or, like I mentioned above - just relocate your phone. Been working great for me so far.


that would be dealing with the interference.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had this issue as well in the android environment. The headphone jack on my phone is actually busted, so I have no Plan B.

I was also getting drop-outs at seemingly random other times as well with the 520 BT off, until I noticed a correlation between said drop outs and newer-type cars passing close by. 

I might have had a decrease in drop-outs with the newer firmware... or it might have been all in my head.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had pretty poor results over the years trying to use bluetooth for more than short term things. The wireless environment is just too noisy, and with low power BT radios that are fighting with increasing BT radio traffic from other devices, they just don't hold on to a connection all that long.

Folks have been having problems for years with ANT+ sensors, too. Flapping jerseys generate static electricity which screws with HRM readings and sensor transmissions. Riding under high tension power lines occasionally causes problems with all kinds of things.

My home is a real mess for wireless signal transmissions. I live in a house built in the 50's that has old plaster walls. Worse still is that they're the plaster walls that use a wire mesh for lath, rather than the old wooden lath. That metal lath acts to block or at least attenuate a lot of wireless signals. So wifi in my home is severely limited. I had to hardwire ethernet to get a stable and reliable internet connection to my desktop computer, which lives in an extra bedroom, while the cable modem and wireless router live in a much more central location and serve most of the house pretty well.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

GhettoCrusier,

How many sensors do you have? I am running a HRM, Cadence and Speed - and it seems that being surrounded by them causes more issues. I also noticed that when a riding partner has a computer (any kind) with sensors, the static and drops get worse.

Moving my phone closer to my headphones seems to be the only solution right now.

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

Yup, follow me on Google+
https://plus.google.com/+ChrisSgaraglino


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

ANT+ HRM and CAD/SPD. I noticed no improvement the few times I rode without them, but I didn't do too many trials.

I still think the biggest secondary source (i.e. with the BT off on the 520) was BT-enabled cars, since I had the same problem when I went for a walk.


----------



## StanLSU (Nov 10, 2011)

I had no issues using the Jaybird freedom. I use the edge 1000 with an iphone 6, speed and cadence sensor, edge remote, and HRM. I keep my phone in a saddle bag.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

csgaraglino said:


> I switched to wireless - because I don't like everything "dangling" and then on the last ride I had wired, they got caught on a branch and ripped out of my ears. Been wireless ever since.


I think this is God sending you the message that earbuds and trail riding are a bad choice. Every time you put them on, God kills a kitten.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I think this is God sending you the message that earbuds and trail riding are a bad choice. Every time you put them on, God kills a kitten.


And you find this helpful, how?

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

My Life on Two Wheels


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I wasn't trying to be helpful.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Please don't waste my time, or the time of other on this forum trying to get honest answers to situations that they need help with. A little respect is in order. It's not about your and your antics! Seriously, it just makes you look like an ass.

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

My Life on Two Wheels


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

csgaraglino said:


> Please don't waste my time, or the time of other on this forum trying to get honest answers to situations that they need help with. A little respect is in order. It's not about your and your antics! Seriously, it just makes you look like an ass.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris Sgaraglino
> ...


You should have realized before you posted that there are a significant number of riders who disdain those who ride with music. There are two things that irritate me about it. One being the people who aren't paying attention to their surroundings because of their earbuds. Two being the people who think a speaker in their backpack is the solution to that problem. ANY post on mtbr about this topic invites criticism from those who are also irritated by these things.

Your response here is also not reflecting well upon yourself. Understand that you will get some heat and deal with it rather than sounding like an angry toddler.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Just because you don't like how I ride doesn't give you an open license to be a jerk. There is WAY too much of that on these forums. I have a right to ride however I choose! You don't know where I ride, what my trails or roads are like. I can go on a 50 mile road ride, right get from my home on a nice Saturday or Sunday morning and see less than 6 cars. I can ride a 15-25 mile MTB ride in the Colorado Rockies and sometimes see only 1 or 2 people (until I get about a mile from the truck). If you don't have something to positive to contribute to a conversation, please just move on!

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

My Life on Two Wheels


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

csgaraglino said:


> Just because you don't like how I ride doesn't give you an open license to be a jerk. There is WAY too much of that on these forums. I have a right to ride however I choose! You don't know where I ride, what my trails or roads are like. I can go on a 50 mile road ride, right get from my home on a nice Saturday or Sunday morning and see less than 6 cars. I can ride a 15-25 mile MTB ride in the Colorado Rockies and sometimes see only 1 or 2 people (until I get about a mile from the truck). If you don't have something to positive to contribute to a conversation, please just move on!
> 
> Regards,
> Chris Sgaraglino
> ...


So what makes you think that people can't express their opinions here? That is what forums are for after all.


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

*Garmin Edge & BT Earphones FAIL?*



Harold said:


> So what makes you think that people can't express their opinions here? That is what forums are for after all.


Really dude? Sure you can voice your opinion IF it relates to the original topic. This topic is NOT about whether to ride with headphones, but interference with headphones.

Trolls - peruse the threads looking for someplace to stir up trouble. Your "remark" was not an opinion, its sole purpose was to be a jerk, and you succeeded. It shows your true colors and it seriously dilutes your credibility - I'll never give you a second thought - and most people that see this will not either.

The cool thing for me is every time you respond with something as ignorant as these remarks - it keeps my original issue top and center - for that I thank you


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

Just wanted to add my own experience here. I've had luck with the following setup both on road and MTB:

Garmin Edge 520 or 810 (latest firmware)
Beats Powerbeats 2 Wireless (latest firmware)
Apple Ipod Nano 7th generation (for music)
Apple Iphone 6 (for uploading to Garmin) connect
Powertap power meter (ANT+)

The only issue I've had with audio is if I keep my Ipod in my right jersey pocket. If I move it to my left jersey pocket, I have no problems. I've had more problems getting my Garmin to upload to my iPhone. For most situations, I just use a USB to sync to my computer when I get home.

Hope this helps someone. Thanks!


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

allenpg said:


> Just wanted to add my own experience here. I've had luck with the following setup both on road and MTB:
> 
> Garmin Edge 520 or 810 (latest firmware)
> Beats Powerbeats 2 Wireless (latest firmware)
> ...


AllenPG, what / how many sensors are you using? This seems to have a great deal to do with the amount of interference.

Regards,
Chris Sgaraglino

My Life on Two Wheels


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

I run the following all of the time on the road on my Garmin (ANT+):

PowerTap
HRM
Di2 sensor

I will also have a VIRB connected occasionally to my Garmin. I just did a 24 mile ride this AM with my iPod in my left jersey pocket and my iPhone in the middle without any drops on my Powerbeats.

-Pete


----------

